# 3 ohm reciever to 8 ohm powered subwoofer



## RedKard (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a Samsung surround system that has 3ohms and just purchased a Polk powered subwoofer (8ohms). could this damage the subwoofer at all and if so is there a way to protect it. I really don't care too much about the Samsung receiver as I am looking to upgrade that in the next month or two, probably to harmon kardon. Thank you for any advise you could provide!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

RedKard said:


> I have a Samsung surround system that has 3ohms and just purchased a Polk powered subwoofer (8ohms). could this damage the subwoofer at all and if so is there a way to protect it. I really don't care too much about the Samsung receiver as I am looking to upgrade that in the next month or two, probably to harmon kardon. Thank you for any advise you could provide!


Ill work under the assumption that the Samsung has an LFE/sub out. If that's the case, you'll have no problems. Just switch the samsung for the Polk. Adjust levels and on your way. The polks amp is responsible for the 8ohm load. High level will work too, but I'd only use as a last resort. 
Will


----------



## RedKard (Apr 9, 2014)

The receiver has no sub out. The sub that came with the system is not powered. This means I will have to connect using the sub speaker out on the receiver with is 3 ohms. I have run speakers of more ohms on systems of less ohms before but I'm concerned for the amp on the Polk sub. Like I said I will replace the receiver soon so I'm not real concerned with its well being, just the sub.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Does the Polk sub have speaker level inputs?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Mike P. said:


> Does the Polk sub have speaker level inputs?


Oh yeah, I forgot to ask. ...just figured it would.


----------



## RedKard (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes it does have speaker level inputs. The Samsung has 3ohms and the speaker operates at 8 ohms.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

RedKard said:


> Yes it does have speaker level inputs. The Samsung has 3ohms and the speaker operates at 8 ohms.


Pretty sure that won't matter. The reason those are made known is that's what the Polk amps sees its driver as. The Samsung sees it's speakers as 3ohm loads. I think that the speaker level ins would only see a slight difference in gain. That will be adjusted mainly by the Polk any way, unless you trim it in the samsung.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

RedKard said:


> Yes it does have speaker level inputs. The Samsung has 3ohms and the speaker operates at 8 ohms.


Yes but because the speaker-level inputs on a powered sub do not draw any appreciable power (because it uses its own amp), the connection should be safe.


----------

